# Howdy



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey everyone. Just signed up so saying hello real quick


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lord H


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Lord Homicide! You are going to love all the creative minds here on the forum. Have fun!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A quick hello right back at you, and a warm welcome to boot.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello there Lord Homicide, I just joined a few days ago myself. Welcome to what I think is going to be a wild ride for Halloween! From what I have read already, this looks to be and exciting forum to visit and to contribute to! So enjoy the ride!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A big welcome from me too!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello LH


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Welcome to the forum Lord Homicide! You are going to love all the creative minds here on the forum. Have fun!


i just hope i can return the favor by giving great ideas back!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Hello there Lord Homicide, I just joined a few days ago myself. Welcome to what I think is going to be a wild ride for Halloween! From what I have read already, this looks to be and exciting forum to visit and to contribute to! So enjoy the ride!


you ain't kiddin'


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

thanks for the welcomings everyone and thank you for being a great group of people to collaborate with! yall are awesome


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

